# 25-06 sight in



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

hey guys i switched to 120 gr Fusions but can't find any ballisics info. I am currently sighted in about .75" high at 50 yds. What distance am i zeroed at then. I didn't reload these are just factoey federal loads but no info on there website for Fusions. What you would you recommend at a 50 yd site in.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Federal Fusions 120g 25-06

Advertised Velocity: 2980 fps
energy: 2365 fl lbs.

check out this page:
http://www.fusionammo.com/FusionBallistics.html

this info was off MidwayUSA page.

Deano


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

dieseldog, the loads I put through my 25 are very simular to yours.

At 50 you should be 1" high
At 100 you should be 2.5" high
At 240 you should be dead on.
At 300 you should be about -4.5

In reality, you could hold dead on from 0 to 350 with these numbers. Assuming you have about a 10" kill zone. It may be bigger depending on what you are hunting. I would assume you mean deer. I like to keep my dead on aim at around 10" for deer. Some may make it bigger. I just consider that more margin for error.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I use to shoot some 117 grain Speer Hot-Cor SP and went to the 120 fusions for my 25-06. The numbers I found for both ammo types are the same. I got these numbers off of the 117 grn from the Federal web site. Also if you take a look at the back of the ammo box you will see these same numbers for both ammo types.

25-06 Rem.
117 / 7.58
Speer Hot-Cor SP
2 
24

Velocity in Feet Per Second
Muzzle
100
200
300
400
500

2990
2729
2483
2250
2029
1822

Energy in Foot Pounds
Muzzle
100
200
300
400
500

2322
1935
1601
1315
1070
862

Wind Drift in Inches 10 MPH Crosswind
100
200
300
400
500

0.8
3.5
8.1
15.2
24.9

Average Range
50
100
200
300

-0.2

-3.2
-12.0

Long Range
50
100
200
300
400
500

0.6
1.6

-7.2
-21.4
-43.9


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I've always heard that sighting in dead on at 50 yds (line of sight an inch and a half above the bore centerline) will usually give a little over a 200 yard zero because the angle of the line of sight at 50 yards is pretty steep so it will still be climbing at 100 yards. My friends Dad said thats how they sighted in thier M-16s in the army and it worked very well. I've never tried it though. Why don't you just sight in a couple inches high at 100 yards and save yourself the agony of not knowing whats going on with your rifle?


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks guys i finally just found that fusionammo sight today. well good luck to ev eryone this weekend.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

The issue seems settled, but I have to ask- why not just shoot a group at 200 and 300 yards and check for yourself?


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Chestnut said:


> The issue seems settled, but I have to ask- why not just shoot a group at 200 and 300 yards and check for yourself?


10-4 :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

clampdaddy said:


> I've always heard that sighting in dead on at 50 yds (line of sight an inch and a half above the bore centerline) will usually give a little over a 200 yard zero because the angle of the line of sight at 50 yards is pretty steep so it will still be climbing at 100 yards. My friends Dad said thats how they sighted in thier M-16s in the army and it worked very well. I've never tried it though. Why don't you just sight in a couple inches high at 100 yards and save yourself the agony of not knowing whats going on with your rifle?


We Zeroed our m-16's at 25 Meters , dead on at 250 meters and a little low at 300. You are right it did work very well!


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

becuz i have a nice 50 yd range in my yard where absolutely no wind or any outside influence can screw up my zero so if i get it right at 50 i know where i am at at longer distances. Once i get it set i will shoot then at the longer distances but i would rather have it dead on for sure first than let wind screw me up.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

oh. Makes sense i s'pose! :beer:


----------

